# 50inch Pioneer Elite TV (Rear Projection)



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Selling this because we will be moving in a couple months and wont have the room. The TV is in good shape. The Elite is pioneers top of the line TV. All the functions work properly on the TV. Only problem is the coax input for cable. I always used a digital box so it was never needed. I can take pictures of the TV but I would rather you look at the TV in person. Yes, You will have to pick it up. Perfect TV for fight nights, baseball, football...Whatever sports you like. I am wanting $300. If you have anyquestions, Reply here or send me a PM.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Here are a couple pics.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

is this car RTR? how much fuel has been through the motor? what are the model numbers on the servos?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

yeah, it's rtr...Ready to roll  5 years worth on the new engine Pro-119.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

*Tv*

Donnie think we can get it up my stairs Put ot on my RABBIT account dollar down dollar a week dollar when you catch me

BigJ


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I aint luggin that big *** TV up no stairs! You gotta come to the house big J. Daddy got a new toy


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Delete Please


----------

